# How to fix tear in seat?



## EXITPUPIL (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a tear that has expanded in the seat of my 1995 Yamaha V max. I use this sled for fishing but I want it to last. 

Is there a cheaper way to fix this other than replacing it (which looks expensive?). 

Does anyone do this type of repair locally (I can do this in the off season if need be) for a reasonable amount. 

EP

er.... ignore this thread I simply dd a forum search...sigh should have done that in the first place


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Duct Tape


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Redo it yourself w/ Walmart vinyl.


----------

